
Imagined design for a faster-than-light spaceship - anigbrowl
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2014/06/11/this-is-the-amazing-design-for-nasas-star-trek-style-space-ship-the-ixs-enterprise/
======
mchahn
Isn't the warp of the universe determined by mass? I wish there was some
indication of how he plans to warp space while not having the mass of a star
in his ship.

~~~
xlm1717
It briefly touches on it, but the idea is to use something called an
"Alcubierre drive". Obviously in an article aimed at the layman they won't go
into a deep explanation about how such a drive would work, but they do say the
first thing they need is an existence proof. This is still very theoretical
and it's likely that it's not physically possible to do.

